# The new AP3.1 computer - beyond HW2.5 and HW3



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It appears that there's a new revision of the FSD computer being installed in Model Y.
greentheonly speculates that it's a minor revision due to the new networking used in Model Y.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306612351504969729
Pics from an ebay auction:


----------

